# Multi Effects Unit Recommendations?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I need some advice on multi-effects units.

I don't really use effects much but would like to experiment with them a bit. I figure a multi-effects unit is the most cost effective way to do that. I am a home player so need good sound, but not sensational sound. I own a good amp so don't need amp simulation but understand that most units will include amp sims (as long as they can be turned off, it doesn't matter if they are included).

My understanding is that the Boss units have the best overdrive sounds, but they only allow you to use one at a time and I think I might like to mess around a bit and stack ODs from time to time.

I would primarily be using the unit to play classic rock, blues, '50s rock, and to get a nice thick creamy tone for slide playing (not that I play slide well, but at least I am learning).

Can anyone recommend some decent units? I am thinking of the Zoom G3 or G5 but am open to other suggestions.

If it matters I am playing a Partscaster Tele, a Gibson Les Paul Traditional, and an Epi Les Paul Custom (set up for slide) all through a Vox AC15C1. The two Les Pauls are likely on their way out the door early in the New Year to be replaced by a Gibson SG Standard or a '61 Reissue SG (whichever SG I get, it will be set up for slide playing).

I would prefer something that is easy to use, or at least easy to learn, but am not against taking some time to learn how to use a more complex unit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

VoiceLive 3. Guitar processing, voice processing, aux line input. Guitar out to guitar amp. Voice out to PA. Headphones. Tuner. Three channel looper. Etc. Everything fakey like all the rest of them, but best I have had so far. Has everything, quality as good as that stuff gets.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would consider an 11 Rack, since you can find them for $300 to $400 and they're LOADED with good effects. It's a rack unit, but it's super easy to use. You can use it as a multi fx unit and eventually use its full potential.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Have you considered the Zoom Multistomp? I think it's called the MS70, it has a variety of chorus and delays. I wouldn't recommend distortion or OD from a digital multi effects through a tube amp, at least for me, that hasn't sounded very good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a multi-stomp (I believe the MS-70) that I could sell you if interested. Just pm me. 

IMO, they are good units, but not if you're a tone nut.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There was an Eleven Rack at my local L&M for a very good price about a year ago. Wish I'd been thinking this way then.

I realize that distortions & overdrives won't sound great, but I am hoping to find a unit on which they are usable so that I could have everything in a single unit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Tech 21 Fly rigs have been well received. Keeley has a few multi-FX "workstation" units, as does EHX, and NUX has a new thing out they're showing next month at NAMM. I suppose it depends on one's tolerance for menus and a mountain of options, or whether one prefers something that feels like a handful of essential "normal" pedals in a single compact package. All the ones I noted are essentially what-you-need units, rather than everything-we-could-think-of units. They're simpler to operate, but may not provide as broad a palette as a given player wants. Chacun a son gout.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still a believer in the Line6 M-5/9/13.
I still run an M-5 on my board for th best reverbs & delays for your buck.
With 99 tweakable effects, it's fun.
I picked mine up here for about $100






Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

This. Can't go wrong with the M series effects. I actually don't mind some of the overdrives on board. With all that the M series offers, it's hard to beat and they are dead simple to use. I've had an M9 on my board for years.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If you are a "tone nut", ALL multi-effects units will be disappointing. Solid state will NEVER be tube, and digital will NEVER be analogue. There is a lot of great gear in the solid state and digital domains, but don't fool yourself about the capabilities of any multi-purpose unit.

Don't mean to sound harsh or know-it-all. But, "buyer beware".

I am sure you intend to give the most likely suggestions a thorough workout before parting with your cash.

I like the comment that was made about how much menu diving you want to do. Nothing worse than spending more time pushing buttons and twiddling knobs than you do playing. Definitely a problem with the VoiceLive. I am a set&forget guy myself. This fancy unit is OK for me once I find what I need for the job at hand. Most of it will be ignored at any given time.

Good luck, bud. Take your time. You are getting good input here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am far from a tone nut. While I don't want things to sound like shit, I am not obsessive about tone because I only play at home as a hobby. If I am playing a riff/song and the sound I get is in the ballpark then I am fine with that as it allows me to rock out and have some fun. Nailing a particular tone isn't on my radar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Voxguy76 said:


> This. Can't go wrong with the M series effects. I actually don't mind some of the overdrives on board. With all that the M series offers, it's hard to beat and they are dead simple to use. I've had an M9 on my board for years.


I was lucky enough to be on the M5 beta-testing team. Decent unit, and great bang for the buck. HOWEVER, it only does one effect at a time. So if one wants to augment a basic pedalboard with something containing every option you'd ever want, great purchase. If one is seeking a multi-FX to effectively and economically _replace_ a pedalboard, one has to look elsewhere, at least direct one's gaze from the economical M5 to the more costly M9, that will do several effects at once.

I can't speak to their tonal quality, or ease of use, but I regularly see LINE 6 Pods and Floor Pods on Kijiji for modest prices. Those _are _intended to replace an entire pedalboard. All of these are digital. The distortions aren't bad, but have a slightly inorganic feel to them. Delays and modulation effects are generally what digital does quite well. So I suppose the acceptability of a digital unit would depend on what sorts of tones a player generally aims for.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Depending on your budget, the Fractal FX8 is my favorite multi-fx unit by far and coming from someone who typically doesn't like multi fx units. Fractal has combined great overdrives with their usual great modulation and delay effects.

The used prices have come down but also, it is much more than just great effects - it is a top notch switcher and a full blown looper. If you factor these, it covers a lot of bases extremely well and a relatively good bang for the buck.

Another option but only a partial solution is the Strymon Möbius - get a good overdrive and a nice Delay and you will be covered. The Möbius does a lot of modulation, filters, trem and other really well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've run one of these










into one of these










with good results. Bought the pair used for about $275, pretty good bang for the buck. And each piece can be used separately if I want.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I've run one of these
> 
> View attachment 46321
> 
> ...


That's pretty hard to beat. I didn't realize the prices were that low.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> That's pretty hard to beat. I didn't realize the prices were that low.


Both 'bought well', as they say. The M9 lists at closer to $550 and I scored it for $165. I actually walked 10 feet past it before I woke ta fuq up and ran back and grabbed it. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You bought well, brother.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> My understanding is that the Boss units have the best overdrive sounds, but they only allow you to use one at a time and I think I might like to mess around a bit and stack ODs from time to time.


On my GT-001, and I assume this is the same for the GT-100 and GT-1**, there is a Sub OD/DS you can use in the slots FX1 and FX2, plus the OD slot, it will let you use three at a time, and the preamp. The Sub OD/DS doesn't have the Custom settings.

**OK, it is not the same on the GT-1, that does not have the Sub OD. That's too bad, I assumed it was just the GT-001 with some pedals added to it.

The ODs are OK.

The trouble I have had with every Boss unit I've owned (VF-1, BR-600, GT-001, and the GS-10 I no longer own) is that I haven't been able to use a distortion pedal in front of them.

Another hurdle is that they seem to react very differently to each guitar, it's a good idea to have a set of patches for every guitar.

The way to get the best sounds out the Boss units is to start from scratch. The presets are all overdone, too many effects all used at once.

I created one patch that I tried to get to sound close to the amp I own, and I have a few effects in FX1 and FX2, tremolo and rotary, a Natural OD, a delay, that I can turn on. When you get something you like, just save it to a new patch.

If you buy a Boss, let me know, I will post a few patches I have. One is as close as I could get to the "Clean Heads" patch from the VF-1 that is meant for the Bass, it is good.

I've been fooling around with these types of things for a long time so I don't find them difficult to use, except the Br-600 which is trying to be everything to everyone, but I don't think you would call any of them intuitive. If you try tweaking the presets you will never get anywhere with it, but if you start from scratch it is not much different than adding a pedal to the chain.


----------



## SeriusNtentions (Oct 31, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> If you are a "tone nut", ALL multi-effects units will be disappointing. Solid state will NEVER be tube, and digital will NEVER be analogue. There is a lot of great gear in the solid state and digital domains, but don't fool yourself about the capabilities of any multi-purpose unit.
> 
> Don't mean to sound harsh or know-it-all. But, "buyer beware".
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I am going the quality pedal route with a 5W handwired blackface amp like the Gries 5 or Frugal amps. I just bought a Strymon Flint. Next will be the Timeline.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SeriusNtentions said:


> This is exactly why I am going the quality pedal route with a 5W handwired blackface amp like the Gries 5 or Frugal amps. I just bought a Strymon Flint. Next will be the Timeline.


Those Strymon products are fascinating. I would love to have the Deco in the house for a week! Really lusted after the Flint too, but just got a decent deal on Traynor Guitarmate for my Tremolo (tho the reverb is disappointingly over-the-top).


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Hammerhands said:


> Another hurdle is that they seem to react very differently to each guitar, it's a good idea to have a set of patches for every guitar.
> 
> The way to get the best sounds out the Boss units is to start from scratch. The presets are all overdone, too many effects all used at once.


This is what I found to be the biggest issue with boss units. I'm sure many people just load up a patch- hear over effected crap, and return it immediately. It doesn't help with the easy tone wizard (or whatever they call it) that simply muddied up any good tone with too many effects. 

They really need to redo the way they create the pre-set patches for real musicians. Same with the cabinet/amp emulation. Stock sucks, but if you tweak you can get some very good sounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Line6 is has great products. I have a Line HD300 and souns good. Clean sounds are excellents (fender and Vox amps is very reals), crunch sounds are goods, and if you want high gain, you have a preset of Engl and Mesa Boogie 

For my ears, the best sounds are clean and high gain. But almost you can try with a lots of reverb, chorus, compressor, delays pedals


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

If you aren't in need of a full floorboard, the new Boss GT-1 is a pretty good place to start. The pc interface is decent & easy to use and it has pretty much every (modern day) Boss pedal out there in it (including the Tera Echo & Multi-Overtone effects). Add to that that it's only $269, it's an excellent way to get the hang of using a decent mfx processor without going broke. I can appreciate people suggesting the AX8 & Strymon pedals but if a person has never used a multi-fx unit before and is wondering what would be a good unit to start with, recommending the most expensive effects on the market is overshooting the mark just a tiny bit.


----------



## SeriusNtentions (Oct 31, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Those Strymon products are fascinating. I would love to have the Deco in the house for a week! Really lusted after the Flint too, but just got a decent deal on Traynor Guitarmate for my Tremolo (tho the reverb is disappointingly over-the-top).


I love the flint. It has no bad or overprocessed sounds. I plan to buy the Timeline next, followed by the Big Sky and yes the Deco is also on my list. With that list of pedals I am coming close to spending the same money than a Fractal Effects unit but I just love the sound of those pedals for what I like playing.


----------



## bootbun (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Zoom G3X and an Eleven Rack. I also use Amplitube 3 "in the box" which I would consider to be a viable multi-effect and amp modelling alternative for home use if you have the requisite computer/speakers setup. With its wide range of amp models, effects, built in drum samples, looper, etc the Zoom is fantastic value. One of the great things about these modellers is you can experiment easily with changing effect order, chain 3 delays in a row, ask the question "do I really need a ring modulator" etc etc etc. You are educated and better equipped should you choose to "buy up" to discreet effects later. 
The eleven rack is a good unit though for me falls between the cracks a bit as I don't use its interface capabilities and tend to plug into other things for "just playing". I mainly use it as a way to blend my eventide h9 (mind blowing multi-effector if there ever was one) with amp models, through the 11r's effects loop which can be placed anywhere in the chain. The new stand-alone computer editor for the 11r was a great add and makes it much more practical in use. I am open to selling mine to make way for an AX8 at some point...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I own both a Zoom G3x and a Zoom G5 and I think they are fantastic value. They are also by far the easiest multi-effect units to work with - it's like tweaking a pedal board. I've used many multi-effect units over the years and I do not enjoy scrolling through parameters to try and edit the sounds. I bought a Line 6 POD HD unit and editing presets on that thing gives me a headache. Editing effects and presets on the G3 and G5 is a breeze - and the tones are very nice and the price is good. Again, great value - you should definitely try a G3 or G5. 

The Line 6 m5/m9 series are effect pedals only so it depends on what you need. If you want amp models and effects then the m5/m9 units won;t be the right choice for you.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I own both a Zoom G3x and a Zoom G5 and I think they are fantastic value. They are also by far the easiest multi-effect units to work with - it's like tweaking a pedal board. I've used many multi-effect units over the years and I do not enjoy scrolling through parameters to try and edit the sounds. I bought a Line 6 POD HD unit and editing presets on that thing gives me a headache. Editing effects and presets on the G3 and G5 is a breeze - and the tones are very nice and the price is good. Again, great value - you should definitely try a G3 or G5.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I recently picked up a Marshall JCM2000 TSL122 for an insane price so am not interested in amp models, only effects. If a particular unit has them then whatever, I can just turn them off.

When I started this thread I didn't own the Marshall and am now wondering about putting a multi-effects unit through that amp. Does such a good amp deserve stand alone pedals? Is a multi-effects unit still a viable option since it will be used as a learning tool?


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

If you don't need amps, then a really good option (if you can find a used one) would be a TC Electronics Nova System.










It may not have exotic effects like Earthquaker or the newer Digitech pedals but it'll do the trick for sure.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

colchar said:


> I recently picked up a Marshall JCM2000 TSL122 for an insane price so am not interested in amp models, only effects. If a particular unit has them then whatever, I can just turn them off.
> 
> When I started this thread I didn't own the Marshall and am now wondering about putting a multi-effects unit through that amp. Does such a good amp deserve stand alone pedals? Is a multi-effects unit still a viable option since it will be used as a learning tool?


That amp has an effects loop, which is great. You can use the amps od/distortion which is likely better than most pedals anyway, and put effects in the loop. Any boss multi or Line 6 would be cheap and perfect to use for delays, reverbs etc. You'll have a damn fine rig. That looks like a nice amp, though I have never tried one. I have an old JCM 800 that I still use, but no effects loop on it unfortunately.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

NtR Studios said:


> That amp has an effects loop, which is great. You can use the amps od/distortion which is likely better than most pedals anyway, and put effects in the loop. Any boss multi or Line 6 would be cheap and perfect to use for delays, reverbs etc. You'll have a damn fine rig.



It actually has a couple of effects loops. At the moment, I have a cable connecting them so that I can use the effects level control as a master volume, but that isn't necessary since that amp has a low power switch which is actually very effective if one wants to tame the 100 watt beast.

I picked up a used Boss SD-1 and will likely pick up another couple of overdrives not because I need them, but as toys to play with because, as you said, that amp has overdrive/distortion that is likely better than most pedals anyway.

In addition to the overdrive toys, I was considering picking up a couple of modulation type pedals (the amp has good built in reverb so I was thinking delay, tremelo, maybe a looper, etc.) but a multi-effects unit would cost about the same, or not much more than the individual pedals, while giving me damned near every other effect anyone could ever want.

Running the overdrives into the front of the amp, and the multi-effects into the loop, could be a perfect setup.




> That looks like a nice amp, though I have never tried one. I have an old JCM 800 that I still use, but no effects loop on it unfortunately.


Some people online seem to slag them when comparing them to the DSLs but I think it is a great amp, just great. It is everything a Marshall should be, and has an extra channel that the DSL doesn't have.

The early versions of this model had reliability issues, which might have contributed to their reputation, but mine was made after those issues had been worked out. Plus, I bought Long & McQuade's extended warranty so the amp can blow up for all I care because anything that goes wrong, with the exception of tubes, is L&M's responsibility. And I can renew that extended warranty year after year so long as I am willing to pay the premium, which is 4% of the purchase price. I got the amp for $175 (no, that is not a typo...I did say above that I got it for an insane price!) so that premium is only $7 per year. I could pay that warranty premium for a decade and if the amp needs to be fixed even once, I will come out ahead.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

175? Damn, nicely done. 7 $ a year is a bit of a no brainer eh.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> The trouble I have had with every Boss unit I've owned (VF-1, BR-600, GT-001, and the GS-10 I no longer own) is that I haven't been able to use a distortion pedal in front of them.


Today, I learned something new.

I've read on message boards advice to turn the guitar input in the system menu down to -7db or lower so there is headroom for your guitar before clipping.

When you set the input low enough, you can use some distortion pedals in front of the GT-001, if you set the output of the distortion pedal to where it isn't much louder than the guitar.

This works ok except for pedals designed to hit tube preamps hard.

You can put distortion pedals to better use in the effects loop of the GT-100.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

No one mentioned the Vox Tonelab EX, but it is a highly tweakable machine. Not much you can't get out of this one. As with many other though, presets are shitty, better start from scratch and build your own. Sure there is a steep learning curve, but once you get over it, it becomes intuitive. You can usually find one used for around $300. Got mine for $200.

Look up the YouTube links below, they'll give you a good idea of its potential.

VOX Tonelab EX Patches - YouTube

*Amp models: *33
*Cabinet models: *11
*Effect types: *44
*11 *Stand-alone distortion-type pedal models (use in place of an amp model)
*4 *Pedal-style effects (Pedal 1)
*11* Pedal-style effects (Pedal 2)
*11* Modulation-style effects
*4* Delay effects including Tap Tempo delay
*3* Reverb effects


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to have all the multi fx, from Fractal stuff, eleven rack, kemper to line6 boss etc...

Most of them are complicated to use except the Zoom !, Line6 is the hardest IMO

You can look into the new Boss Katana, amp with on board fx, you can load up to 55 effect when hook up to computer, my pedal board now gone from Pedal train pro to just a tuner, my favorite OD pedal and a delay that's it !


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

maybe someone has already mentioned this, but in my experience you get a lot of mediocrity with any of the multiple effects units, no more no less. If you really need to try one, buy used and anything from the past 10 years is likely as good as the newer versions. The older ones will be bigger as micro chips are getting smaller and smaller in the new boards.
As metallica86 said, one good OD / boost, one good delay, and maybe a verb pedal and a tuner is all you will ever need, and your ears will thank you in the end


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just an update..............

Since starting this thread I picked up a Marshall JCM2000 TSL122 which caused me to ignore effects for a while. Then my Dad passed away in January and that caused me not to give much of a crap about anything else. But today I ordered a used Zoom G3X.

My Marshall has all the overdrive I need so I am not looking for drive effects from this unit, nor am I looking for amp modelling. I have a Boss SD-1 to give the clean channel some extra push and I am also going to search out a used Soul Food and a Fulltone Fulldrive III. With those I should have all the dirt and boost I will ever need.

The amp has a reverb tank so I only need delay and some other modulation effects, mainly to experiment with.

I considered various units, including a used Eleven Rack (great unit but at $350-$400 used it is a bit much for a home player like myself, at least at this point in time), and settled on a Zoom G3X or a G5.

I chose the G3X because it is more compact than the G5 but has basically the same functionality and options (there might be one or two minor extras on the G5). The G5 is damned near the size of a pedal board itself whereas the G3X is small enough that, when I put together a small pedal board, it can easily fit on there alongside the drive pedals. The G3X can do six effects at once while the G5 can do nine, but no normal person needs nine effects at once. Hell, I'll never even use six at once!

I like the fact that the unit has both a looper and a drum machine.

I expect that later on I will end up with what was mentioned above - one or two good drive pedals, a good delay pedal, and that is about it but, for now, the Zoom will suit my needs. And since I got it used for $150 I should break even, or close to it, if I ever decide to sell.

It will sit nicely in my effects loop (my amp actually has two effects loops) while my drive pedals sit up front of the amp. All together, that should make a damned fine rig for a home player such as myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2017)

colchar said:


> I chose the G3X


I'm looking forward to reading your review on this unit.
I've been eyeing the same thing recently (and the G5).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Good to hear about the Zoom G3X, sorry about your dad. Condolences bud.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Another +1 for Zoom. I bought a little Zoom multi-effect years ago and it got me through a period of just getting back in to guitar and slowly building up my arsenal of discrete pedals (after unloading most everything in the 80's - DAMN!). It was all steel, well made, with a built-in expression pedal and nice user interface.

The amps models were, ummmmm, uninspiring to say the least, but the effects were decent. Sadly, in that era, it was 8 bit derived and quite noisy so it gets no use any more. Would probably make a good little practice rig though. I've taken it on business trips and used it to drive headphones in a hotel room.

IME, if you are playing live in a band, you'd be hard-pressed to hear the difference between some of those high end modulation pedals and decent digital recreations. At home or recording, sure, that's when you may notice the difference. The number of pros that use basic Boss, L6 or Digitech pedals in their live rigs seems to bare this out - or maybe they're given the stuff for free just to be associated with it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Another +1 for Zoom. I bought a little Zoom multi-effect years ago and it got me through a period of just getting back in to guitar and slowly building up my arsenal of discrete pedals (after unloading most everything in the 80's - DAMN!). It was all steel, well made, with a built-in expression pedal and nice user interface.
> 
> The amps models were, ummmmm, uninspiring to say the least, but the effects were decent. Sadly, in that era, it was 8 bit derived and quite noisy so it gets no use any more. Would probably make a good little practice rig though. I've taken it on business trips and used it to drive headphones in a hotel room.
> 
> IME, if you are playing live in a band, you'd be hard-pressed to hear the difference between some of those high end modulation pedals and decent digital recreations. At home or recording, sure, that's when you may notice the difference. The number of pros that use basic Boss, L6 or Digitech pedals in their live rigs seems to bare this out - or maybe they're given the stuff for free just to be associated with it.



I was reading something on Rik Emmett's website recently and discovered that he uses a Vox Tonelab SE. For amps he will use anything clean while on the road (obviously because he is running the Tonelab through the amp) and at home he uses a Roland Cube. He also makes extensive use of Marshall Plexi and Vox top boost modelling when playing rock shows (I guess as opposed to the jazz type stuff he is doing most often these days). He could easily be endorsed by Marshall, Vox, Fender, or any other amp company but he chooses to use modelling.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> I was reading something on Rik Emmett's website recently and discovered that he uses a Vox Tonelab SE. For amps he will use anything clean while on the road (obviously because he is running the Tonelab through the amp) and at home he uses a Roland Cube. He also makes extensive use of Marshall Plexi and Vox top boost modelling when playing rock shows (I guess as opposed to the jazz type stuff he is doing most often these days). He could easily be endorsed by Marshall, Vox, Fender, or any other amp company but he chooses to use modelling.


If I was a major player flying to venues, I'd do something similar. 

You are always relying on backline amps of unknown brand, and the best you can hope for is a good clean platform. I would have something I could plug into a Twin Reverb or PA that gives me the tones and effects I need, repeatedly and reliably. Although I'd probably go a step above a Tonelab, Rik is so much better than me he probably doesn't have to. LOL


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

One thing you might find a little lacking with using a multi-fx unit and relying on your amp for drive is that you are limited on your ordering of effects, even with an effects loop. For example, some stuff sounds better before the drive, some better after. If everything is in one unit, you can either put that unit before, or after, not both.

If you find this to be a problem, an exception to this is the Line 6 M13. It has its own effects loop that is very flexible. You can wire your rig like this: 

Guitar to M13 In -> M13 Send to Amp In -> Amp FX Send to M13 Return -> M13 Out to Amp FX Return
In the M13, you configure which "FX blocks" are before the loop and which are after, which you can alter from scene to scene. Now you can use the compressors, boosts, wahs, vibes, etc. before the drive, and the delays, chorus, reverb, etc. after... all from one unit.

The downside is that the M13 is big and heavy. But on the plus, it sounds great (except the drive pedals, which you don't need anyway) and is easy to use (acts like pedals... no pesky "saving"). For delays alone, this thing is great. It has everything the famed DL4 has, and then some, plus you could run 4 simultaneously! I've had an M13 and an M9 but got rid of them mostly due to the size and weird power requirements (and the M9 doesn't have the effects loop). But if it was just for home use, I'd gladly go back to the M13 in a heartbeat.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

troyhead said:


> The downside is that the M13 is big and heavy. But on the plus, it sounds great (except the drive pedals, which you don't need anyway) and is easy to use (acts like pedals... no pesky "saving"). For delays alone, this thing is great. It has everything the famed DL4 has, and then some, plus you could run 4 simultaneously! I've had an M13 and an M9 but got rid of them mostly due to the size and weird power requirements (and the M9 doesn't have the effects loop). But if it was just for home use, I'd gladly go back to the M13 in a heartbeat.


Agree 100%.

I love my M9 and while I think the M13's looping feature would be great, it's just too big for most of my situations. So I either use the M9 completely in the loop of the amp or into the front end. As I use it only for mod effects, it works great either way, if a slight edge in sound quality in the loop but the downside of extra cabling and complexity (I am a lazy bugger).

I also think L6 gets a bad rap on the interwebz. I'm not a fan of the bean-shaped thingies, but they've come a long ways from that. The Helix is really opening people's eyes and ears. As you say, I would even consider some of their lowly pedals "famed", just as I would some of Bosses pedals.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

troyhead said:


> One thing you might find a little lacking with using a multi-fx unit and relying on your amp for drive is that you are limited on your ordering of effects, even with an effects loop. For example, some stuff sounds better before the drive, some better after. If everything is in one unit, you can either put that unit before, or after, not both.
> 
> If you find this to be a problem, an exception to this is the Line 6 M13. It has its own effects loop that is very flexible. You can wire your rig like this:
> 
> ...


Actually most multi-fx units beyond a few hundred dollars will do this. My boss gt-10 allows me to set the amp in the effects loop and have effects before, or after it if you use 4cm. That's the whole point of 4cm as far as I was aware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> One thing you might find a little lacking with using a multi-fx unit and relying on your amp for drive is that you are limited on your ordering of effects, even with an effects loop. For example, some stuff sounds better before the drive, some better after. If everything is in one unit, you can either put that unit before, or after, not both.
> 
> If you find this to be a problem, an exception to this is the Line 6 M13. It has its own effects loop that is very flexible. You can wire your rig like this:
> 
> ...



I don't think that will be much of a problem for me. Once I finish farting around and experimenting with things just for fun I expect that delay is about the only effect I will consistently use. But the unit also has a tuner, which is convenient, as well as a looper and a drum machine both of which I will use. I can't see any way that I could get a delay, looper, and drum machine for the $150 I paid for the Zoom.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

I've been researching a few of the recommendations on this 
thread and I must say that it's still tough to choose something.
Anyone have any experience with the Digitech RP1000?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I had one briefly. Cool unit, lots of flexible routings. At the end of the day I think most of these multi effects (Boss, Digitech, line 6, etc) will all be very close in sound. The thing I've found that makes it, is the amount of time your willing to spend to tweak the sounds your after. Of all the budget multi effects the one common feature is they all load them with crappy sounding presets IMHO.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Voxguy76 said:


> the one common feature is they all load them with crappy sounding presets IMHO.


lol. I had the opportunity to borrow a Boss ME25 and ME50.
And they both had that problem and the lag between patch changing.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have had the following:

Digitech GNX series
Digitech RP1000
Line 6 Pod HD
Boss GT8
Boss GT10
Vox Tone lab (original blue one)

Axe-fx II XL+

They all have their good points but generally Line 6 are good value for money, Boss is seemingly more pro but the Axe-FX is, as we say in the YouKay, the dogs bollocks.

Prior to that, I really loved the GT8, particularly in 4cm with my JVMs. The GT10 just did not sound the same and had a cocked-wah character to many of its amp aims.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

colchar said:


> I need some advice on multi-effects units.
> 
> I don't really use effects much but would like to experiment with them a bit. I figure a multi-effects unit is the most cost effective way to do that. I am a home player so need good sound, but not sensational sound. I own a good amp so don't need amp simulation but understand that most units will include amp sims (as long as they can be turned off, it doesn't matter if they are included).
> 
> ...


Zoom Multi FX Units are good and cheap!!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

colchar already bought his multi effect in April, a Zoom G3X.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

BGood said:


> colchar already bought his multi effect in April, a Zoom G3X.


@colchar , I'd love to hear your thoughts on this unit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, @laristotle I can't comment because I didn't keep it. I got very busy with work and said screw it, I couldn't be bothered dealing with tweaking all of the parameters especially since the unit had so many effects that I would never use. So I returned it for a refund and decided to go with individual effects (well just ODs for now, hence my recent WTB thread).


----------

